# What is the best sunblock for oily skin?



## milika (Jul 6, 2011)

My skin is very oily in summer time so im looking for a good sunblock, that dont leave my face white and also light texture so i wont get more oily.
  	thanks for ur comments  i love them


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you used to using mineral sunscreens? When I first switched to mineral sunscreens with titanium oxide and zinc oxide, I found that most of them leave a slight white cast. I don't remember having that problem with chemical sunscreens though. Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch worked for me, and I have oily skin.

  	Nowadays I just put up with the white cast because my skin's become more sensitive to chemical sunscreens.
  	It's really not that noticeable under powder or tinted moisturizer IMO.


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 7, 2011)

Physical sunscreen ingredients like zinc oxide and titanium dioxide are great because they protect from both UVA and UVB rays, but because they're literally a _physical _barrier from the sun, they leave a white cast.  If you want to avoid that, your best bet is to find a sunscreen with Avobenzone, or basically anything that ends in "benzone".  Avobenzone is a chemical sunscreen that protects from UVA rays without leaving a white cast.  The SPF number on the bottle is an indication of the protection from UVB rays, but that doesn't necessarily mean it protects from UVA rays, the rays that cause aging, so make sure to check the ingredients.  

  	If you're looking for something for oily skin, try looking for words like _fluid_ or _liquid.  _These are less likely to contain ingredients that will make your skin feel oilier.  Also, waterproof sunscreens tend to be a bit less oily since they're formulated not to rub off or wear away easily, so you might want to look out for that.  I know for a fact Neutrogena has a high spf liquid sunscreen, and Murad apparently also has one, so those might be worth checking out.


----------



## milika (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks  actually i was reading about the neutrogena pure & free liquid daily sunblock spf 50 but now that i read your comments I'm going to look for the ones you told me about. 
  	thanks


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 7, 2011)

np, glad I helped =]

  	I was hoping I didn't sound too much like a textbook, I guess I can get carried away when it come to skincare.

  	Let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not particularly oily and I haven't worn it for a full day, but when I tried the Laroche-Posay sunscreen at the store I was blown away by how fast it dried to a completely matte finish. Too bad they only had the tester left, I would have bought it instead of the Vichy which is kind of shiny on me.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I have very oily skin and I am really liking this new one from Neutrogena . It is suppose to be the first one like this sold in America and very similar to a lot of the popular ones on the Asian market. It is Neutrogena  Pure & Free Liquid Daily Sunblock SPF 50 . . This is one of the best I've tried. It has a kind of ball thingie in it that you can hear when you shake it up. My daughter has started using it also. Her skin is not as oily as mine but much more sensitive. Hope this helps some.


----------



## milika (Jul 16, 2011)

never try this brand, how much is it?



antigone21 said:


> I'm not particularly oily and I haven't worn it for a full day, but when I tried the Laroche-Posay sunscreen at the store I was blown away by how fast it dried to a completely matte finish. Too bad they only had the tester left, I would have bought it instead of the Vichy which is kind of shiny on me.


----------



## milika (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks  actually after i read your post i went out to try to find it but i couldn't  where do you buy it?



shadowaddict said:


> Hi, I have very oily skin and I am really liking this new one from Neutrogena . It is suppose to be the first one like this sold in America and very similar to a lot of the popular ones on the Asian market. It is Neutrogena  Pure & Free Liquid Daily Sunblock SPF 50 . . This is one of the best I've tried. It has a kind of ball thingie in it that you can hear when you shake it up. My daughter has started using it also. Her skin is not as oily as mine but much more sensitive. Hope this helps some.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think La Roche Posay's pretty affordable at $20 something. I've also seen Neutrogena Pure & Free liquid sunblock at Target, Walgreens, and CVS. HTH


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought it at Target for around $11-$12

  	Here it is at drugstore.com  they have free shipping over $25 and you can get things from beauty.com. it's 2 sites in one. i order from them a lot, no tax for me.
http://www.drugstore.com/neutrogena-pure-and-free-liquid-daily-sunblock-spf-50/qxp328504 


  	When I did a search & it came up at Ulta and CVS also.


----------



## mochabean (Jul 17, 2011)

I have combination skin and just recently tried a sample travel size of Shiseido Urban Environment 35 SPF. It spreads very easily, quickly, and dries matte. In fact, I use that as my makeup primer. Been using it every day for a week and I have not broken out from it. My face seems to like it, so I'm gonna slurge and buy the full size bottle, which retails for $30 at my local Macy's. If you have a Shiseido counter, you should ask them for a free sample to try it out first to see if your skin likes it. So far this sunscreen is the only one that does not give me the oilies! Love it.


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 17, 2011)

In Canada it is sold in drugstores in the high end section, but I don't think drugstores in the States have an high end section, so maybe check their website to find a stockist. They have an online store if you can't find it near you. It is between 20 and 30$.

http://www.laroche-posay.us/_us/_en...px?TopCode=Treatment&TopType=Cat&Priority=Top


----------



## LaMakeupposa (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it is la roche posey Ac  50 + or 30 ...it is ok for oily skin!


----------



## milika (Jul 17, 2011)

mmm thats weird maybe they didnt have any the day i went but im gonna check the website, thanks 



shadowaddict said:


> I bought it at Target for around $11-$12
> Here it is at drugstore.com  they have free shipping over $25 and you can get things from beauty.com. it's 2 sites in one. i order from them a lot, no tax for me.
> http://www.drugstore.com/neutrogena-pure-and-free-liquid-daily-sunblock-spf-50/qxp328504
> 
> ...


----------



## milika (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks  im going to check their site.



antigone21 said:


> In Canada it is sold in drugstores in the high end section, but I don't think drugstores in the States have an high end section, so maybe check their website to find a stockist. They have an online store if you can't find it near you. It is between 20 and 30$.
> 
> http://www.laroche-posay.us/_us/_en...px?TopCode=Treatment&TopType=Cat&Priority=Top


----------



## ROlean (Jul 18, 2011)

I also have quite oily skin, which is sensitive to chemical sunscreens.  Peter Thomas Roth makes a great variety of powder mineral sunscreens.  They come in a self-dispensing brush, and blend in really well.  You can get them from Sephora for $30.


----------



## ModaVistaYT (Jul 18, 2011)

I really like Hawaiian Tropic Sensitive Face Sun Lotion SPF30 - its oil-free, fragrance-free and feels nice and light on the skin. I prefer it to any primer that I've tried!


----------



## milika (Jul 18, 2011)

oh yes, i saw it but i wasn't sure if it really works. and i want it to try the one you said but i got one of those self dispensing brush and didn't work  but maybe i can go and check it out. thanks 



ROlean said:


> I also have quite oily skin, which is sensitive to chemical sunscreens.  Peter Thomas Roth makes a great variety of powder mineral sunscreens.  They come in a self-dispensing brush, and blend in really well.  You can get them from Sephora for $30.


----------



## milika (Jul 18, 2011)

never thought in this brand but i can go and look at it. thanks
  	nice blog 



ModaVistaYT said:


> I really like Hawaiian Tropic Sensitive Face Sun Lotion SPF30 - its oil-free, fragrance-free and feels nice and light on the skin. I prefer it to any primer that I've tried!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 18, 2011)

mochabean said:


> I have combination skin and just recently tried a sample travel size of Shiseido Urban Environment 35 SPF. It spreads very easily, quickly, and dries matte. In fact, I use that as my makeup primer. Been using it every day for a week and I have not broken out from it. My face seems to like it, so I'm gonna slurge and buy the full size bottle, which retails for $30 at my local Macy's. If you have a Shiseido counter, you should ask them for a free sample to try it out first to see if your skin likes it. So far this sunscreen is the only one that does not give me the oilies! Love it.


 
	I don't have a Shiseido  counter but I can order it on Macys site. I just recently ordered a foundation and powder that have sunscreen and are suppose to be good for oily skin. I gave them a try today as I was just hanging out at home, didn't even walk outside. I put it over the Neutrogena Pure & Free Liquid Sunblock SPF 50. I used the Neutrogena kind of as a primer. I haven't used much from this brand but read these are really good. I did not get the oilies in my t-zone as I always do, especially around my nose. There was just a tad of shiny on each side of my nose after a couple of hours of doing housework, forehead and chin still great. I wore it for about 8-10 hrs.

  	The weird thing is when I tried to find it on the Macys site it wasn't under their makeup. It was under their sun products. I thought that was odd with them being foundations. I almost gave up. I'm going to give it a run in our upper 90's humid weather and see how it holds up.

  	The foundation is Shiseido   Sun Protection Liquid Foundation and is in a bright blue bottle. it has an SPF of 42.
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=226499&CategoryID=25899#fn=sp=1&spc=15 

  	It's odd the powder is called a powder foundation but the article I read said to use together and it was not heavy at all on my face which I was afraid would happen. It is called Sun Protection Compact Foundation and it has an SPF of 34. The compact is the same bright blue. One thing I like is at first you buy the compact for $8 and the refills are $26 so you save a bit after the first one.
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=226501&CategoryID=25677&LinkType=PDPZ1 

  	I liked that on the right in red there is a "Ask Shiseido" and it is live chat with a Shiseido person.  The person that I chatted with was very helpful in choosing a shade. I had kind of picked already but she helped in telling me which would be a little yellow or pink.  If I don't like this I can return it to my Macys even though they don't carry it in store.

  	Sorry for the long post but thought someone might be interested in these products.


----------



## milika (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you for the information  actually im getting interested in shiseido brand


----------



## milika (Jul 23, 2011)

after so many great ideas from all you, i decided to get the neutrogena ultra sheer dry-touch with spf 55. which i think is good and blends in well. if you want to try it out too you can go to the neutrogena website and get a 2 dollar coupon, i got mine for around 8 dollars at CVS. tomorrow i will tell you if it really works because i am going to Gilroy Gardens and i will need it a lot....
  	also i wrote down all the things you have post here and i will look at them, i promise  and maybe post them on my blog 
  	thank you and keep posting


----------



## milika (Aug 5, 2011)

im so sorry for not put the review before but here is what i can tell you about the neutrogena ultra sheer dry-touch with spf 55. the first time i used it i went to the park and after like 5 hours in the sun i didnt get sunburn, maybe a little bit in the nose but nothing to be worried about also my boyfriend applied in his face and arms and he didnt get sunburn at all and he is white like paper  so is a good product, the only thing that i didnt like was that made my face more light when i put the tinted moisturizer on top, so if you need a good sunscreen i would recommend this one.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Aug 6, 2011)

That's great that the Neutrogena one worked out for you!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 16, 2011)

milika said:


> after so many great ideas from all you, i decided to get the neutrogena ultra sheer dry-touch with spf 55. which i think is good and blends in well. if you want to try it out too you can go to the neutrogena website and get a 2 dollar coupon, i got mine for around 8 dollars at CVS. tomorrow i will tell you if it really works because i am going to Gilroy Gardens and i will need it a lot....
> also i wrote down all the things you have post here and i will look at them, i promise  and maybe post them on my blog
> thank you and keep posting


	This is the one I use too! I spent an entire day at Disneyland-the only places I got sunburned were the places I forgot to put it on!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 16, 2011)

The Neutrogena one is great on my oily skin


----------



## poupoune1607 (Aug 21, 2011)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	The best sunscreen I've ever tried for my really oily skin in summer is this one :
  	http://www.kao.com/sg/biore/bio_perfect_milk_00.html
  	It really protects my fair skin, and my skin stay matte most of the day. I tried many others sunscreen (always in SPF50 for the face, because of fair skin + freckles) and they are always too greasy...
  	The only thing for the Kao Biore one, is that you have to order it on ebay or asian cosmetics site (as Ichibanko).


----------



## milika (Aug 21, 2011)

i have never try this brand, but thanks. i love asian sites do you have a favorite seller from ebay? 



poupoune1607 said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poupoune1607 (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't bought this one on ebay, so sorry I couldn't help  but I've already boucht it on AdamBeauty and Ichibanko, without any problems.
  	Really, this stuff is magic! It protects your skin and really have a matifying effect.


----------



## milika (Aug 21, 2011)

im gonna check the websites you said  thank you


----------



## poupoune1607 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## litelity (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi! Great to hear that you've found Neutrogena worked for you!

  	Since I was desperately searching for the best sunblock that won't leave me oily too during the summer, I'd like to share my finding here. Who knows the info might be valuable to someone 

  	I am in Italy, and so after much searches, I found that the supposedly best sun screen in Europe is the one containing mexoryl. As with it the protection to the skin will be complete for both UVB and UVA (CMIIW, kinda forget the source here). This mexoryl is patented by L'oreal and exists in their line of La Roche-Possay and Vichy sunscreen.

  	My search has these three criteria :
  	- It should be the best one
  	- It should have high spf
  	- It should have a non-grassy formula 

  	And so, with such criteria, I found that the one that's most recommended is : Anthelios XL SPF 50+ fluid extreme, tinted by La Roche-Possay. However, in my trips to 2 pharmacies and 1 drugstore section in a super store here I only found Anthelios XL SPF 50+ extreme in the form of cream (creme fondante/ melt-cream).  

  	And my comment for this one is :
  	- it does the work
  	- at the first time using it, I noticed that it still has a bit of unpleasant smell of high SPF but after some times I get used to it I guess.
  	- it's would still feel a bit grassy at first, but just like when you're done wearing your moisturizer, but afterwards it would somehow seep to the skin and no more oily face for me 

  	So, in case later you found this brand and was running out of your Neutrogena I definitely recommend this product


----------

